# running cat5 cable in a finished home



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

what is an easy way to run ethernet cable in a finished home? would going through the ac ductwork be a suitable idea? or can ya give some other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Running through the ducts is a time honored and reasonable solution. Be sure to use plenum cable for the task, which is required by many local building codes. The other ideas are to fish them through the walls. Sometimes, you can snake them through next to drain pipe runs.


----------

